# cheap t5 bulbs



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone know a place to get cheap t5 normal output bulbs 36" 21w 6700k, I need 4 of them. preferably in the scarborough/markham area.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

coldmantis said:


> anyone know a place to get cheap t5 normal output bulbs 36" 21w 6700k, I need 4 of them. preferably in the scarborough/markham area.


Some home depots carry the NO T5 bulbs, but I'm not sure if you'll find 6700K at HD.

Harry


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

home depot only carries 3100k 36" T5 nothing else, I'm looking for like a lighting store if that helps.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

coldmantis said:


> home depot only carries 3100k 36" T5 nothing else, I'm looking for like a lighting store if that helps.


Are you looking for 6700k cause you like the look or because you're assuming plants will grow better (which isn't really the case)?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

i'ts not really that, I just like the look of 6700k because the ones I have look a little yellow to me. I got 2 dual T5 fixtures from homedepot and bought a duct aluminum sheet and made a reflector/casing for it, took long like 2 hours because i wielded it together. But it looks great except for the yellow look


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lowe's on Steeles Ave @ Markham Road has more varieties of T8. Not sure about T5 but it's worth to check out.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Mantis,

What kind of fixture did you bought and where from?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

george said:


> Mantis,
> 
> What kind of fixture did you bought and where from?


Basically I bought 2 of these
36 In. Fluorescent Mini T5 Double Strip
So that 4 bulbs 84w total for my 45 gallon tall, for around $70ish and a sheet of duct aluminum roll I think it was $5.89, 2 hours of work 2 cuts to my fingers from the sharp aluminum. I folded and wielded the box together but you can use aluminum nails (faster, easier, looks bad if you look at it closely). But I guess it's worth it at the end since it is aluminum and reflects light very well and also can act as casing.
Here is the result.


















It might look like white light, but thats because of the camera if you see it in person it looks yellowish at least to me it does.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Als is where I ordered mine. $18.99 each, but mine were 24". Free shipping.


also, nice hood! that looks nifty


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks very nice.

I bought a 36" hood from a GTAA member so I will need to add a 28" light. So I'm going tomorrow to HD to see what they have.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Yellow Looks*

This is the yellow looks from home depot T5 bulb

both are from 36" Coralife fixture

Left - Yellow, Right - White


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> This is the yellow looks from home depot T5 bulb
> 
> both are from 36" Coralife fixture
> 
> Left - Yellow, Right - White


your fish look like cartoons and have nothing natural in their tank.

that's weak sauce.

and also, its extremely hard to judge light spectrum on digi cameras that have auto white balance in them. even a digi SLR would be hard pressed to show a difference.

but yes,

different spectrums show different intensities.

I prefer a 6700k and a colormax full spectrum. My plants POP! 
the shadows and depth come natural.
And the bulbs are fairly cheap from BigAls.com Just don't order on a friday. Order by 10am Thurs max if you want them b4 weekend.


----------

